# I always knew Molly had an evil side!



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

And then she took my shoe!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Awww, but just look at those eye's in the 2nd shot, she's brought you a piece offering... Your shoe...
Anyway, she knew you liked jig-saw puzzles and made you one... ) LOL...


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the smile...I love the first picture.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Haha looks like something my Mags would do.

Ps your siggy is cute =) is that your VW?


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Would have loved to watch her tear up the magazine. Bet she had a great time doing it.


----------

